# Recommend a dentist?



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi folks.

Can anyone recommend a dentist at all? Dental isn't covered on my medical, which came as a surprise to me!

I work Downtown but I'll go anywhere I guess. Always worried about getting anything done out of the UK (strangely), but won't be going back til next summer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I moved from UK and went to Dr Nicolas & ASP, all english speaking, the dentist i had when i had to get a wisdom tooth removed was young and american and would highly recommend, i then had to go back and get a tooth repaired from a chip years ago, the same guy repaired it better than it was ever done before.

They are located on Jumeirah Road with most of the dentists

Nicolas & ASP - Home


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> I moved from UK and went to Dr Nicolas & ASP, all english speaking, the dentist i had when i had to get a wisdom tooth removed was young and american and would highly recommend, i then had to go back and get a tooth repaired from a chip years ago, the same guy repaired it better than it was ever done before.
> 
> They are located on Jumeirah Road with most of the dentists
> 
> Nicolas & ASP -*Home


my wory about dentists under medical insurance is that they'll just get the drill out first, and ask questions later.
We had a fantastic dentist in Scotland who was big on preventative care, and so far neither i, nor my wife, or children have required any work over the past 20 years (although my wife was butchered by a dentist when she was younger) 

would you say these Nicholas and Asp fellows offer an sensibel check-up without looking for the next bit of mjaor work for their CV?


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I have met with Dr Nikolas and he is a very sharp dentist and business man. He has a group of good dentists working for him. My little sister is an orthodontist who works in one of his clinics. 

Let me start by saying that I am a dentist so my answers will be from a dentists perspective.
One comment that you made makes me wonder about public perception of dentistry. First of, let me say that we too take the hippocratic oath, and the first thing we learn is to do no harm. So I highly doubt anyone would drill before asking questions. 

I love educating my patients, although most patients say that they trust me with my decisions and they let me do my job, I still want them to take an active role in their treatment. I tell them to think of me as their coach, I will show them what I believe is best. if they need more Clarification we talk more, show more pictures and articles possible. I wouldn't start any procedures until we both are on the same page. What I am trying to say is that I want people to take ownership of their problem. 

I hear stories everyday that the patient had a small cavity but the dentist had to do root canal. Sometimes what may seem small to people is a very big problem.
I hear people say, yeah but my tooth doesn't hurt. I understand, but if you wait until it hurts, it generally becomes more expensive, more painful and more time consuming.
I hear people say: I am old for all this. I had a patient celebrate her 100th birthday. When she was 92 I had to replace a few crowns, her son wanted me to pull her teeth, when we say down to talk about it we decided on fixing and keeping the teeth. She lived 7 years after that, she thanked me every time she came back because she said she can chew her food very easily and that's the only thing that is easy for her now. I have done implants on 80 years Old patients just because we are living longer and last thing we want is to have more problems when we are older, crankier, and with less patience.

People say, well I just broke one tooth why are you telling me that I need work on more than one tooth? Problem is that most dentists just fix the broken tooth and never look at what caused the problem to begin with. Grinding, faulty bite, incorrect design of restorations, wrong material .... These could all contribute to more
Problems down the road. 

One thing that is very important is the level of education that each dentist has had and also the level of their continuing education that they take. That can determine their level of understanding the whole mouth approach rather than a single tooth fix/patch. 
Generally after my exam I hear patients say, I have never had such a thorough examination. I work closely with Ear nose Throat docs, with Gastroenterologist, sleep specialist, physicians, there are just too many medical problems that have oral manifestations that could very easily go undiagnosed. 


Find a dentist that has many hours of continuing education, one that can do more of preventive dentistry to avoid future problems. 

Sorry about the long post. Hope it makes sense.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mehranR said:


> I have met with Dr Nikolas and he is a very sharp dentist and business man. He has a group of good dentists working for him. My little sister is an orthodontist who works in one of his clinics. Let me start by saying that I am a dentist so my answers will be from a dentists perspective. One comment that you made makes me wonder about public perception of dentistry. First of, let me say that we too take the hippocratic oath, and the first thing we learn is to do no harm. So I highly doubt anyone would drill before asking questions. I love educating my patients, although most patients say that they trust me with my decisions and they let me do my job, I still want them to take an active role in their treatment. I tell them to think of me as their coach, I will show them what I believe is best. if they need more Clarification we talk more, show more pictures and articles possible. I wouldn't start any procedures until we both are on the same page. What I am trying to say is that I want people to take ownership of their problem. I hear stories everyday that the patient had a small cavity but the dentist had to do root canal. Sometimes what may seem small to people is a very big problem. I hear people say, yeah but my tooth doesn't hurt. I understand, but if you wait until it hurts, it generally becomes more expensive, more painful and more time consuming. I hear people say: I am old for all this. I had a patient celebrate her 100th birthday. When she was 92 I had to replace a few crowns, her son wanted me to pull her teeth, when we say down to talk about it we decided on fixing and keeping the teeth. She lived 7 years after that, she thanked me every time she came back because she said she can chew her food very easily and that's the only thing that is easy for her now. I have done implants on 80 years Old patients just because we are living longer and last thing we want is to have more problems when we are older, crankier, and with less patience. People say, well I just broke one tooth why are you telling me that I need work on more than one tooth? Problem is that most dentists just fix the broken tooth and never look at what caused the problem to begin with. Grinding, faulty bite, incorrect design of restorations, wrong material .... These could all contribute to more Problems down the road. One thing that is very important is the level of education that each dentist has had and also the level of their continuing education that they take. That can determine their level of understanding the whole mouth approach rather than a single tooth fix/patch. Generally after my exam I hear patients say, I have never had such a thorough examination. I work closely with Ear nose Throat docs, with Gastroenterologist, sleep specialist, physicians, there are just too many medical problems that have oral manifestations that could very easily go undiagnosed. Find a dentist that has many hours of continuing education, one that can do more of preventive dentistry to avoid future problems. Sorry about the long post. Hope it makes sense.


Thanks for taking the time to write this.
My comments were not aimed at all dentists, but at a very few. Yes, there are some shysters, oath or not. I know this from friends who are dentists back home, who have witnessed some questionable ethics in practice in more than one 'western' nation. No doubt in a tiny tiny minority, though. 
What I am less used to is an insurance based healthcare system.
There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that the number if tests and drugs administered here far exceeds that in the UK (not talking dentists here) Sometimes worthwhile, and sometimes just because someone else is picking up the tab. Wide spectrum antibiotics for a sniffle? No thanks! 
So my question was really, which dentist has the level of education, experience and CPD to get things done properly. Looks like N&A fit the bill.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My observation on this is that they are good - yes, but if you aren't covered by your medical, they are very expensive. I've been going to the same dentist here for years in Karama. The owner of the practice is very well known. It was recommended to me by a friend a long time ago and now many of my friends go there. I am lucky that I am now covered by medical but I didn't stop going there when that happened. This is the practice http://yp.theemiratesnetwork.com/biz/United_Arab_Emirates/Dubai/Sirajudeen_Medical_Centre_10491.html

They recently put the price of a check-up and clean to AED 200. My dentist's name is Dr. Salini - I am very happy with the care I receive there.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> My observation on this is that they are good - yes, but if you aren't covered by your medical, they are very expensive. I've been going to the same dentist here for years in Karama. The owner of the practice is very well known. It was recommended to me by a friend a long time ago and now many of my friends go there. I am lucky that I am now covered by medical but I didn't stop going there when that happened. This is the practice http://yp.theemiratesnetwork.com/biz/United_Arab_Emirates/Dubai/Sirajudeen_Medical_Centre_10491.html They recently put the price of a check-up and clean to AED 200. My dentist's name is Dr. Salini - I am very happy with the care I receive there.


Great, thanks.
I'm covered, to a limit, so will check this out.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I recommend visiting with the doctor first and see if you are a good fit for each other. It's just like marriage. You will have to feel comfortable with your doctor and doctor with you. 
I usually allow 10-15 minutes of my time for just a happy visit. There has been instances that a persons expectation was un-realistic and we decided that we shouldn't get any work done in order to avoid an unpleasant ending. 
If doctors are proud of their work, they will take time to meet with you.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the help folks


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

JonGard said:


> Hi folks. Can anyone recommend a dentist at all? Dental isn't covered on my medical, which came as a surprise to me! I work Downtown but I'll go anywhere I guess. Always worried about getting anything done out of the UK (strangely), but won't be going back til next summer. Thanks in advance


I go to La Perla, he is excellent. Better than in the UK and, in my view a bit cheaper. In the UK as I had relocated I couldn't get an NHS and therefore used a private practice which was more expensive than Dubai. 

La Perla are in JBC2 in JLT


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Bedougirl's recommendation. They're all Indian dentists though. Just pre-warning you in case you're looking for a Native English speaker


----------

